# Where to buy Calgel (baby teething gel) in Dublin



## shesells (9 Jan 2013)

Am on a mission to find this for my sister, for her badly teething baby. Other alternatives not working and normally placid baby is having a horrible time. 

Calgel was not available in Ireland for some years but apparently is now available in some pharmacies and supermarkets. Anecdotally I've heard "somewhere in Stepaside, a chemist in Rathmines or Rathgar, and a shop in Swords". Any more specific information would be really appreciated.


----------



## Fatphrog (9 Jan 2013)

Calgel is a licensed UK medicine without an Irish product authorization from the IMB. As such, it cannot legally be sold in the republic.

Medijel is a suitable alternative. It is a similar local anesthetic gel.


----------



## itsallwrong (9 Jan 2013)

Teetha or Bonjela not working?

If all else fail, do a mercy mission for her and nip up to Newry.
I did it for gripe water for our little one, which is also not availalbe here.


----------



## shesells (10 Jan 2013)

itsallwrong said:


> Teetha or Bonjela not working?
> 
> If all else fail, do a mercy mission for her and nip up to Newry.
> I did it for gripe water for our little one, which is also not availalbe here.



Teetha isn't and she's had a fear of Bonjela driven into her by her MIL. Her hubby's baby sister got meningitis and the first thing MIL was asked in the hospital was if she'd used Bonjela.

Luckily it's Heineken Cup weekend and a friend is heading to Edinburgh for the Munster game and is going to pick some up for her. I was there last week, if only I'd known about this miracle gel then.


----------



## Bronte (10 Jan 2013)

shesells said:


> . Her hubby's baby sister got meningitis and the first thing MIL was asked in the hospital was if she'd used Bonjela.
> 
> .


 

???


----------



## shesells (11 Jan 2013)

Bronte said:


> ???



Can't discuss medical issues on here. I put that in as a statement as to why bonjela isn't an option, whether it's the case or not isn't something we can debate. I just know my sister is terrified and her MIL would freak out if she found out bonjela was her gel of choice.


----------



## Bronte (11 Jan 2013)

shesells said:


> , whether it's the case or not isn't something we can debate.


 
Well if something is dangerous we should know about it.  I don't believe it though, or else it would be banned.  In any case it makes no sense.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Jan 2013)

There is some advice [broken link removed] regarding the use of Bongela and children under 16.


----------



## Fatphrog (11 Jan 2013)

The competent authority for human medicines in Ireland, the IMB made this statement on the same issue.

[broken link removed]


----------

